# Whizzer Club of America Jacket



## Connor (Dec 17, 2017)

I’ve had this for a little while and it’s time to let it go... It looks to be pretty old, but it’s in perfect shape. The tag says its a Medium, but it’s more like an Adult Small. I don’t know how much it’s worth, so if anybody has any idea please let me know. I’ve never seen anything similar before. Thanks! 
-Connor


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 26, 2017)

The only whizzer clubs are in Illinois  and California.


----------



## Connor (Dec 27, 2017)

Any Idea on what it’s worth?


----------

